# YO-ZURI HYBRID Fluorocarbon



## gnappi (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been running mono all my life and I was getting skinny on inexpensive Eagle Claw mono and decided to pony up a few extra bucks for the hybrid line. I'm not sorry I did.

Line is line, there's not much to say about it, put it on, go fishing. My Requirements are few, hold a knot, don't break setting a hook, cast like mono, done. 

I use relatively light line (8 lb.) and 8 lb. mono is generally harder to see anyway than heavier line, but I'm very pleased that it has lower visibility in the water than mono. 

I know there are braid fishermen that poo pooh low visibility as a plus because they can catch a lot of fish, but I figure if I get that one elusive line stretcher it's worth it. Now I gotta re-spool all my reels... sigh work is never done


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 24, 2017)

Switched to this line a few years ago. Zero complaints. Great knot strength, excellent feel, durable with good abrasion resistance and good castability. I use the 6# clear for chasing river smallmouth. Braid would quickly get chewed up in the rocky river I fish. And using braid with a fluoro leader I could never get a reliable main line to leader line knot I was happy with.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you use this as your main line or as a leader for Braid?


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 25, 2017)

Jim said:


> Do you use this as your main line or as a leader for Braid?



For me, it's my main line. 

I cannot find it anywhere local, so I get mine from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Yo-Zuri-Hybrid-600-Yard-Fishing-12-Pound/dp/B008LX07YM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1500983202&sr=8-2&keywords=yo%2Bzuri&th=1&psc=1

FWIW, the supersoft Yo-Zuri isn't supposed to be as good. I've never tried it, but that's what I've heard from those that have. And IIRC, the regular Yo-Zuri Hybrid is smaller diameter then the same # test mono, yet stronger. It's hard for me to explain, but I just like the "feel" of this line much better then any mono or braid I've ever tried. I'm not a fan of straight fluoro and have never tried it as my main line, so can't really compare to that.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yo-Zuri Hybrid is great stuff. I use a 10# leader on my braid when salmon fishing in pulaski NY for 20lb+ fish in ankle deep rocky water and have never second guessed it. The stuff is truly tough as nails. Only drawbacks are for finesse applications it's not as invisible in the water as fluorocarbon so I tend to stick to fluoro leaders, it stretches more than fluoro or braid and it isn't as sensitive as the fluoro/braid combination, but only marginally so.

I fussed with a number of different braid-leader knots including uni to uni (aka double uni), albright, improved albright, alberto and seaguar knot - none have proven as reliable as the FG knot. It can be a bit of a bear to learn, watching a video is the best way, but done correctly it creates what is basically a chinese finger trap using the braided line on the leader so that the leader does not need to be bent to make the knot. Tighter you pull the two lines the tighter the braid bites into the leader. Easily slips through micro-guides.

If interested here's a video...but Yo-Zuri is amazing stuff on its own.

[youtube]UczB_0xEZQU[/youtube]


----------

